# Wet Venting in Basement



## bungdaddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I am trying to wet vent my bathroom group in a basement. Attached is a rough diagram that hopefully you can make out the fixtures. From Left to right it is shower, sink, w/d. Do I have this sketched out correctly?


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

Wet Venting means that water actually has to move through the vent line, in your diagram it looks like your vent runs horizontily and the 90's up. If you want to make it easier on you, just take up your sink line in 3" pipe, when your in the wall with the 3" pipe, use a 3"x1"1/2 tee to stub out for your sink and then continue up and out of the roof with the 3" pipe. The washing machine is tricky, if the fitting for the WM is to close to the other fixtures you might see Bubbles bubbling out of your Toilet when draining, I would branch off before you reach your shower with a 3x2 wye and run that line to the WM location, the wm will have to vent itself. a 1"1x2 vent is suffient for a wm, and can tie into the 3" vent before going through roof.


----------

